# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اسماء الوفيات

## معاذ ملحم

هذا البوست وضع لكتابة اسماء الوفيات يوم بيوم 

عن طريق الصحف المحلية 

الله ارحم موتى المسلمين واسكنهم فسيح جنانك



__________________________________________________  ____________

التاريخ : 30/07/2008 
- مريم عيسى يوسف الفرج - عمان

- إنعام احمد انعام جابر - الدوار السابع

- الحاجة عطفة صادق جرادات - اربد

- الحاجة صفية يوسف عوض الشبول - الرمثا

- الحاجة سعاد قاسم عزيزية - الدوار السابع

- هشام حنا الظواهر - دابوق

- معروف محمد احمد بدران - الصويفية

- الحاجة سكيبة محمد عدوي - البقعة

- الحاج يوسف فلاح الحميمات - ماعين

- حليمة محمد سرور الشبلي - ماحص

- عبدالكريم احمد محمد زيد الكيلاني - الزرقاء

- الحاجة شمسه يوسف الشيخ سليمان السعدي - اربد

- الحاج محمد يوسف محمد - جبل التاج

- الحاج خالد راغب الطنبور - الدوار السابع

- ختام محمد يوسف شتيوي - شفا بدران

- سلام محمود نمر حامد - الجبيهة


إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## معاذ ملحم

الاردن

- الحاج موفق خيرو محي الدين عرب - الشميساني
- الحاجة رتيبة خليل نورسي - الرصيفة
- الحاجة مريم جادالله معابره - اربد
- الحاجة نجمة حبابه الكسواني - اربد
- ساري عواد الشاعر - تلاع العلي
- قوت عبدالله الكديان الخريسات - السلط
- كاميليا عارف سليمان سهاونه - المفرق
- محمد يوسف عدوي - جبل الحسين
- محمود عبد العزيز العقايله - الهاشمي الشمالي
- لؤي احمد خليل القيسي - المدينة الرياضية

فلسطين

- تاكوهي كيفورك شهركيان – القدس
- تقلا موسى ابو دية – القدس
- الحاج صبحي فؤاد ابو شعبان – القدس
- الحاج فخري شحادة سليمان – القدس
- الحاج نعيم صادق صالح زاهدة – الخليل
- ربحية عبد الحواري – البيرة
- سمير عارف العارف – البيرة
- عبد الحي ابو زينة - الخليل
- عيسى بطرس خوري عبدالله – رام الله
- غسان محمد سعيد جرار – جنين
- فاطمة مطر حسن خليلي – رام الله
- وليد فوزي محي الدين النشاشيبي – فلسطين

مقول عن جريدة الغد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

التاريخ : 02/08/2008 
- الحاج ربحي سعيد كعوش/مرج الحمام

- الحاج شريف احمد محمد الحسن/جاوا

- الحاج عاطف عارف ابو شهاب/طبربور

- المنسنيور نعوم سلمان جابر الكرادشة/مادبا

- الحاج محمد حسن احمد الذينات/جمحا

- الحاجة حليمه حسن الاطرش/ضاحية الرشيد

- الحاجة فضى عبدالرحمن النعيمات/بلدة عليقون

- الحاجة حفيظة عبدالكريم الزواهرة/ضاحية الاميرة هيا

- الحاجة جميلة حسين ابو رمان/ام جوزة

- ايمن ياسين علي الكردي/مرج الحمام

- صباح عبدالرحيم قاسم البصول/البارحة

- موسى حمدان محمود ابو جويعد/المقابلين

- الدكتور أمين عبدالله عثمان ناصر/الرابية

- المحامي جوده حنا نصار جوده/الصويفية

- الحاجة نجيه محمد اسماعيل/الجبيهة

- الحاج زهير محمد محمود الزغول/عنجرة

- أمين سالم وهدان السمردلي/عجلون

- الحاجة شريفة محمود شابسوغ/بيادر وادي السير

- عماد الدين داود علان/ياجوز - الجبل الشمالي

- محمد علي العناني/تلاع العلي

- جميل محمود احمد ابومطاوع/صويلح

- عبدالحافظ احمد مبارك السلامات/قرية ابو حامد

- عبدالكريم كامل الطباخه/الجويدة

- آمنة سليمان الداهود/الزرقاء


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

التاريخ : 04/08/2008 
- الحاج عبدالكريم محمد جويعد الدعجة - المقابلين

- الحاج عبدالغفور محمد حسين فريحات - بلدة الجزازة

- عطاالله ذيب باكير - ديوان اهالي طيرة حيفا - اربد

- ابراهيم عبدالرحمن ابراهيم الربابعة - الزرقاء

- مالك احمد حمدان العليمات - قرية دحل

- كمال موسى عواد قاقيش - ضاحية الرشيد

- الحاج ياسين سليمان العداسين الضمور - بلدة العدنانية

- عوض محمد مفلح السحيم - رجم الشامي الشرقي

- ساهرة مروة احمد صفا الكاتب - الشميساني

- محمد عبدالفتاح احمد خليل

- تغريد صبحي حمدان غزال - الزرقاء

- الحاج محمود محمد خليل عودات - بلدة المغير

- هيا راتب محمود القريوتي - خلف مستشفى حمزة

- الحاج عبدالرحمن مطلق علي غانم - المفرق

- محمد عبدالرحمن رشيد احمد عبدالله - الهاشمي الشمالي

- الحاجة فاطمة عبدالحميد ارملة حمدي سعيد عنتر

- الحاجة حفيظة فلاح قاسم المحاميد - بيادر وادي السير

- الحاجة ميسر راغب النوري - المدينة الرياضية

- الحاجة امنة حمد هلال ابوحيط - الزرقاء الجديدة

- سعاد محمود الشيخ الحجاوي - عوجان 

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

التاريخ : 31/08/2008 
- الحاج عبدالكريم احمد دعاس الخلوف - اربد

- هدى حسني محمود احمد بصبوص - اليادودة

- فوزي احمد عبدالعزيز ابو قياص - اربد

- الحاج ابراهيم سالم ابراهيم الصمادي - عجلون

- عريفه خليل خليف - الهاشمي الشمالي

- طلال صالح محمد شنار - صويلح

- مشحن نهير الهيبي السرحان - سما السرحان

- الحاج عادل محمد فرج برغوث - حي نزال

- وديع جبرا عوض - الدوار الرابع

- الين نايف أسعد نخو - الجبيهة

- الحاجة عائدة عبدالرحمن ابورمح - تلاع العلي

- الحاج أديب عبدالرحمن محمد العامري - شارع وادي صقرة

- هاني خليل محمد زعبلاوي - الزرقاء

- وليد ''محمد علي'' الأرناؤوط - البنيات

- الحاجة فهمية سليم مرقة - المدينة الرياضية

- فاديا وليد صبحي رمضان - ام السماق الشمالي

- عمر (خميس) عقل مليطات - الزرقاء

- سهام سليم عيسى ابراهيم الجمل - طبربور

- الحاج موسى عبدالمنعم ابو علي - جبل الامير فيصل

- عايدة فخري رأفت الخطيب التميمي - بيادر وادي السير

- مفلح بخيت عايد الخلايلة - الرصيفة/جريبا 

اللهم ارحم موتانا واجعل مثوام الجنه

اللهم امين

----------

